# [SOLVED] Intermittent loss of connectivity



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

Intermittent loss of connectivity in two level router network.
Static ip address from DSL modem into WAN port of linksys wrt4g, LAN port to WAN port of dlink dir-615. All pcs, printers ans a NAS connected to the lan side of dir-615 using 16 port splitter box. Wifi set up on both routers. Router 1 is 'public' to the building, router 2 is private to the non profit org. Inermittent(1 or 2 times a week) loss of connectivity to the network and to internet. 
No apparent reasons. Looking for areas to search for source of the problem. All pcs on Win 7, most are wired to LAN, 1 is wifi on network 2. Router 2 is dynamic ip to router 1.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Hi and welcome to TSF, 

What are the Lan ip addresses of the Linksys and Dlink dir 615 please?


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Lan IP linksys 192.168.1.1 subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Lan IP dir-615 192.168.0.1 subnet mask 255.255.255.0 Dns relay enabled on dir-615.
One of the network pcs C disk is used as central data storage for programs used by users of other pcs.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Linksys is router1 correct internet connectivity is ok is that right?

Dir-615 this is where the intermittment internet connectivity problem lies yes?

You should not need to relay DNS on the DIR the WAN settings are set to dynamic?

Try and connect a laptop directly to Dir -615 Lan port and see if internet connectivity is stable.

When connected to wifi on DIR-615 is internet connectivity stable?


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

When loss of connectivity occurs, we have to restart both routers, connectivity does not return by itself.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Yes where does it occur on router1 or router2?

Please refer to #4 we need a bit more information to try and get a picture.


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

The private network, level 2 has up to 10 users connected to it. Some of them run programs which write data on the c disk of an always on pc used as a data repository. Once in a while, some pcs freeze, or lose connection to the network and therefore to internet. To reestablish connection to the network, the routers are turned off and back on. I am not on site when this happens and I have never been in a position to examine logs on the routers or pc to analyse the sequence of events.
Next week I plan to turn off the wifi in order to prevent a pc from accessing Internet through two parallel paths simultaneously.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

You really need to be there to troubleshoot the issues.

Check on dir that UPNP is enabled.

Ensure router1 and router2 channels are five apart eg 1 and 6.


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Routers are on ch 6 (linksys) and 11 dlink. UpnP is active. Here is an extract of the dlink log which occurs many times. The mac adress refers to a pc connected via wifi
Feb 27 16:24:31 DIR-615 user.notice kernel: Wireless system with Mac address 60:fa:cd:51:a9:c8 disassociate reason 8. This user complains of frequent disconnects.
 All wired users except data server pc on dlink lan are connected through a Cisco SF 100-16 smart switch. This means that all the traffic on the LAN goes through one LAN port on the Dir-615. Could this cause the routers to overload?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Can you provide an *ipconfig /all* from the users computer with the frequent disconnects and also:

Install and run * Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector*.
Double click the Xirrus Icon on your Desktop, Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

If your companies computer policy allows you to do so.

Try updating the firmware on the DIR 615.

You could try DD-WRT firmware if compatible would need checking that it is and it does not violate policy.

I think the switch should not be overloading the router but contacting Dlink and they will be able to give you a definitive answer on that. 

I take it you are having disconnections wired also.

It may be worth checking the internet connection to the modem directly with a laptop and monitor to eliminate any isp issues. You would probably have to do this outside of office hours when no one requires internet connectivity.


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

!-The device which seems to have those code 08 messages is somebody's cellphone therefore not a problem.
2-From three days of logs I suspect the dlink router of rebooting for no apparent reason. Could be temperature or too many other devices in the same powerbar or a router defect. I will upgrade firmware from 3.12 to 3.13 
Firmware3.13NA9/30/2010*Revision Info:*¤ Fixed Blackberry RIM connectivity issue.
¤ Support DLink DNSSEC Spec.
¤ Add SMTP Server Port.
Tnx for the help so far, I will post feed back as soon as I have some.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

No worries we will await your update thanks for posting back.


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

In order to be able to access the two routers from home I want to enable remote management for both routers. Ok for the linksys which has a fixed ip from the isp. How do i proceed to set this up for the level 2 router which is the only dhcp client on the linksys?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Forward the Dlinks remote management port on the Linksys to the WAN ip of the Dlink.


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

EBay os thé syntax of thé requête through thé internet? How do i pass through thé linksys to thé dlink?


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Please disregard previous post, I was using the tech support app on my Ipod which messed up the first sentence.
Remote access to the level to router in our 2 level router. Can the remote management port on the second router be the same as the one on the first level? Both suggest 8080 as the default. Do I have to open another port on the level 1 router? What will the be the syntax of the internet command?
xx.xxx.xxx.xxx:???? What ip address to put in xxx, what port to put in ????


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

My advice would be to have different ports for remote access for each router check documentation for how to change if possible.

Connect via your external ip address supplied to you by your isp.


----------



## Stanfrizz (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent loss of connectivity*

Have given up ub dir-615 after loss of access to network. Could not access the web interface, had to power off and reboot the router. Replaced it with cesco e4200. Tnx for all help


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

That has solved all your issues?


----------

